# New Banner



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Did anyone notice the new banner??? Or are you just unobservant like myself?? lol Looks good guys (yours was cool to though Nicklfire) I love the "Fish Junkies" 
so true.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

yup i saw it


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great..... just noticed it a few minutes ago myself


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks awesome, I'm glad it finally appeared ! Good work Shawn and team.

*BTW, THIS IS ALSO MY 500TH POST !*


----------



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

I noticed. Very nice


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

yah looks great...for some reason...maybe just me..this banner look bigger than the previous..haha..and dun seem to have the page twitch anymore


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

VinnyD said:


> yah looks great...for some reason...maybe just me..this banner look bigger than the previous..haha..and dun seem to have the page twitch anymore


same size
twitch was in regards to one of the banner rotation ads.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i missed it until i saw this topic, man am i unobservant! but great work on it, nice to see the one i voted for make it  and rub it in to the wife that the one she liked the most lost


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Just saw it now ^^. Looks awesome. Good Job to whoever made it


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup, looks great!


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup, saw it a couple of hours ago. Very nice!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

beautiful banner...


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

I will start by saying that I love the banner. It is a great design. Great job. I only have a slight complaint and I only mention it because I think it can be remedied...

I'm not a fan of the blue bevel edge. It looks dated to me. And the words (logo and tagline) look blurry like they were enlarged from a smaller version or perhaps the banner was overly compressed and just needs to be a slightly higher quality.

Otherwise it is a great design. Thanks for the change.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

anessa said:


> I will start by saying that I love the banner. It is a great design. Great job. I only have a slight complaint and I only mention it because I think it can be remedied...
> 
> I'm not a fan of the blue bevel edge. It looks dated to me. And the words (logo and tagline) look blurry like they were enlarged from a smaller version or perhaps the banner was overly compressed and just needs to be a slightly higher quality.
> 
> Otherwise it is a great design. Thanks for the change.


+2! Awesome banner, but I wish it wuz in higher quality! =) but definitely nice!
Where's everyone of our favourite fish? Where's my flagtails? J/k  Great job~


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Awesome new banner! 
Are any of the fish displayed on the banners from bca members?

Love have my precious pandas in a banner in the future...hehe


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

love the new banner !! the loaches look killer [email protected]! nice job [email protected]!


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

FeD Was the designer and winner of our banner contest


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks awesome, great work everybody!!
Cheers!!!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I like the banner too


----------



## Karen (Apr 22, 2010)

noticed it right away, looks great!


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I think it looks awesome


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Glad to see the new one up now that it won the contest. Good job.


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow. It looks great! You made a few tweaks to the resolution, right? It's crisp and bright and beautiful. Thanks for the new banner.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes we were able to adjust the resolution, FeD made the file size a bit bigger as well which helped


----------



## FED (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow. I'm happy that the banner is such a big hit and thanks for all the kind words. I had a lot of fun doing it and thanks to the admins who set up the contest. I know its hard to please everyone but I hope the fish choices represent the community as best as possible. Its nice for myself that I was able to include my rose red discus and cardinals at the top left


----------

